# Bellevue, OH, PB PANDA!



## FuryanGoddess

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Han: Petfinder

WOW, he's gorgeous!


Han 
*German Shepherd Dog*

* Large







Baby







Male







Dog







Pet ID: Han *

body {font-family:helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px;} a.stbar.chicklet img {border:0;margin-right:3px;vertical-align:middle; margin-top: 1px} a.stbar.chicklet {text-decoration:none; }   
Click to see
full size
   
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Han*


Hello, my name is Han. I am a pure breed AKC German Shepherd. I am from a unique line of German Shepherds, who have mutated to be tri-colored. I have had a rough start to life in the last year. I have suffered from a broken femur, which costed $3,000 to repair. I am recovering well as you can see in the pictures and thankful to the rescue for saving my life. 
I am a true Velcro dog. I want to be right with you all the time. I am a good boy, who just wants a family to call my own. I was previously an outside dog, but I am learning rules of the house quickly and working on the housetraining. I came here a mess. Ear infection, eye infection, and I was bullied by other big dogs. I am making great progress and I love my new dog brother and my foster mom! Would you welcome me into your home? 
Han is up-to-date on shots and his neuter is pending, but he is current with heartworm and flea prevention, as well. He will come with his AKC papers and can be registered online. He does well cats and gets along with other dogs. Adoption requires: a home visit if possible, an approved application, a signed contract, vet reference, personal reference, and a $1500 adoption donation to cover a small, small portion of my expenses. If you would like to make a donation just to help cover some of Han's expenses, please e-mail the rescue for necesary information. Any donations are greatly appreciated!!! Any questions, please feel free to e-mail [email protected] 











Han is up-to-date with routine shots and house trained


----------



## FuryanGoddess

I just love the panda's. NO way I can afford one though  He's so beautiful. I hope he finds a home!


----------



## LaRen616

So cute!!!!!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess

kinda surprised. Isn't there only like 1 or 2 breeders that sell Panda's? Wouldn't one of them try to take him back?


----------



## Jax08

FuryanGoddess said:


> kinda surprised. Isn't there only like 1 or 2 breeders that sell Panda's? Wouldn't one of them try to take him back?


That was my thought too and this is the second Panda I know of in rescue recently...speaks VOLUMES on the breeders...


----------



## GSDSunshine

Cute boy, but I am SHOCKED at the sticker price on him!!! 1,500. I know that he had to have an expensive surgery, but I have never heard of a rescue requesting that much for a dog. Panda, or not.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

I know.. I'd love to take him. I would LOVE to have a Panda, but I DO NOT have 1500 dollars.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he's very cute! I understand they must have incurred alot of vet costs with this dog, however, I think they will have an almost impossible time finding someone willing to pay a 1500 rescue fee

I know I wouldn't, you can buy a dog from a good breeder for that or less..Maybe the 'panda' factor will draw someone in


----------



## ChristenHolden

I think its the PANDA facotor is the $$$$ now  he is such a handsome little guy I hope someone has the $ to rescue him.


----------



## Lin

FuryanGoddess said:


> kinda surprised. Isn't there only like 1 or 2 breeders that sell Panda's? Wouldn't one of them try to take him back?


It looks to me like the rescue didn't want to contact the breeder, but rather use the dog to get money...


----------



## sielick

oh wow..I love those Pandas!!


----------



## APBTLove

Holy CRAP at the adoption fee!


----------



## FuryanGoddess

APBTLove said:


> Holy CRAP at the adoption fee!


Yeah, that's why I'm thinkin' he's still up for adoption! That's a LOT of money!


----------



## spiritsmom

I doubt they will be able to get that adoption fee, that is just too extreme. Wonder why the breeder might not have been contacted? There aren't many Panda breeders and the one in Ohio is the one who started it so I'm fairly sure she'd take the pup back.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

spiritsmom said:


> I doubt they will be able to get that adoption fee, that is just too extreme. Wonder why the breeder might not have been contacted? There aren't many Panda breeders and the one in Ohio is the one who started it so I'm fairly sure she'd take the pup back.



I've been wondering that myself. Wonder if they know about him? If they or any Panda breeder was contacted. He's a beautiful dog.. just beautiful. Hate to see him live life for extended period of time in a rescue or shelter... he deserves a home, just like all doggies...


----------



## Doggydog

I wonder if Phenom kennels knows about this. And I agree the adoption fee is out of control. 
I can't help but wonder if this could be a sib of my panda. He looks about the right age - 16 months.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

is there anyway you could contact them, Doggydad and find out if they know about this guy? You have a Panda? how about some pix, please? I'd love to see him/her


----------



## Doggydog

I just emailed Cindy the link. Here's my girlie.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Doggydog said:


> I just emailed Cindy the link. Here's my girlie.


Oh how pretty... I don't know what it is about them, maybe the tri color? I love 'em. I'm sure I'll never get to own one but I love 'em. She's beautiful DD.


----------



## LaRen616

FuryanGoddess said:


> Oh how pretty. She's beautiful DD.


I completely agree :wub:

How much did that baby cost you? If, I may ask :blush:


----------



## Doggydog

Thanks, I think she's pretty adorable. Posting the pics made me realize -when my most recent pics include snow, it's been too long since I took fresh shots. 
FYI, I didn't pay even close to 1500 for her.


----------



## Doggydog

I got her at about 14 wks old for $800. I fell in love with her puppy pics online.


----------



## Mrs.K

The adoption fee is wrong on so many levels. I understand they need money but what about moral and ethics?


----------



## SylvieUS

Some rescues post about their dogs health problems and set up a fund where people can just donate what they can afford. Seems to me it would make more sense to do that until they get....say...1K of what they're asking and make the adoption fee $500, or something more reasonable...just odd.


----------



## GSDSunshine

Doggie Dad, I would be very curious to see if this was a dog from a breeder. Please let us know what your breeder says about Hans


----------



## Holmeshx2

Ok not trying to start drama and by all means feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but does anyone else find it odd the small number of animals they have? I have really never known a true rescue to only have 3 dogs in their care and talking about how badly they needed supplies and fosters. I have done rescue work before so I know the high demand for fosters as well as supplies but this just seems odd. The one dog they said was put back up like it was returned but they say the original owner decided to keep her and then decided to give her up again. I did not see anywhere that said anything about being a 501(c)3 rescue. The fact that this boy is not fixed yet and they are giving the AKC papers with him kind of makes me nervous. Plus we all know not all dogs come into a rescue healthy but there is generally a flat fee so sick dogs they lose money and healthy ones they get a little of the money back to help with the sick ones. Also I'm not thrilled with the fact they say a home visit IF POSSIBLE what would make it not possible? Just seems "wrong" I understand that he had an expensive surgery but I have a funny feeling if it was a lab mix they wouldn't be trying to get that adoption fee. Plus it may be me but I don't like when a rescue plays up the dogs having AKC papers. Find it wierd a very abusive home that he apparently had would just hand over AKC papers or that a rescue would go through the trouble to really get them and then transfer them over to the new adoptive owners. hmmm might be me just doesn't feel right.


----------



## RebelGSD

We recently placed a Panda female, sweet dog, for our usual adoption fee of $250.


----------



## Doggydog

Still waiting for more facts to emerge. But Jiva's breeder is pretty certain about the dog's history. She said she's been fighting for 5 years to close down a terrible puppy mill lady in southern ohio who has a panda in her "stock". She is very concerned and we are trying to get more info. She says none of her dogs have been in rescue as far as she knows. She seems fairly certain that it came from the puppy mill. 
The rescue org does have some red flags. They claim the fee is much higher than normal because Han has run up huge vet bills. 
The woman who surrendered him supplied the papers - which prove he is a panda and not a GSD with irish spotting gene. 
I'm still waiting to fill in more of the gaps. If the story fits, then Han is not Jiva's brother after all. But a distant relation instead. 
Poor fella anyway. Who is going to adopt from rescue with a fee like that?


----------

